# Richard C. Gamble Set



## bookslover (Jun 7, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with _Articles on Calvin and Calvinism: A Fourteen-Volume Anthology of Scholarly Articles_ by Richard C. Gamble (New York: Garland Publishing, 1992)?

I'm interested in checking it out, but it seems to be out of print and the only library that has a set is about 75 miles from where I live (Westminster in Escondido).

What's in it? Is it useful?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi:

Having been in Dr. Gamble's classes at RPTS I can tell you that he is a very profitable teacher of Biblical Doctrine. I have also read some of his articles on Calvin, and they were not only well written, but show a depth of knowledge on Calvin that few exhibit. I can only surmise that the articles in the series written by Dr. Gamble would be something that is well worth getting. Have you tried an inter-library loan through your local public library?

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## bookslover (Jun 11, 2011)

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hi:
> 
> Having been in Dr. Gamble's classes at RPTS I can tell you that he is a very profitable teacher of Biblical Doctrine. I have also read some of his articles on Calvin, and they were not only well written, but show a depth of knowledge on Calvin that few exhibit. I can only surmise that the articles in the series written by Dr. Gamble would be something that is well worth getting. Have you tried an inter-library loan through your local public library?
> 
> ...


 
I should have been clearer in the OP and said that the 14-volume series is edited by Gamble and not "by" him - implying that he is the author of everything in all 14 volumes. That said, I'm glad you're able, Rob, to enlighten me as to the quality of his scholarship. I'll have to look into the inter-library loan thingee.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi:

Thank you, Richard, Dr. Gamble has forgotten more theology than I know. I think his work on Calvin is the best around.

Blessings,

Rob


----------

